

Boone Pickens (on Energy): We're the Dumbest People in the World - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/03/boone_pickens_w.html

======
pedalpete
Though I agree with PB on natural gas over oil (foreign or domestic), for
transportation purposes, wouldn't we view natural gas as a stop-gap toward
electric vehicles anyway?

Apparently there have been natural gas test-flights for air travel
[http://www.breakingtravelnews.com/news/article/qatar-
complet...](http://www.breakingtravelnews.com/news/article/qatar-completes-
first-natural-gas-flight/), but what happened to BP being all about saving the
environment.

I assume natural gas may be only slightly better from a Co2 perspective.

~~~
stuaxo
Pretty obvious that BPs stuff is just greenwash

